# FAQ: What bulb type do I need?



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*****when links IN THIS POST ONLY stop working contact NATER - I have them saved and will re-host*****
Due to lack of time I have just scanned in the info for now.
NOTE this is in German and for *EUROSPEC ONLY!*
* * *
*Cross Reference:








ZOOM
Socket Type:








ZOOM

Please use the Cross Reference ABOVE to figure out which one you need from the list!
VW list 1:








ZOOM
VW list 2:








ZOOM
Audi list 1:








ZOOM

Audi list 2: (*this link no longer works, sorry guys) NATER*

German => English*

1. Baujahr= YEAR
2. Abblendlicht= Low beam
3. Alt. Abblendlicht = Alternative low beam
4. Fernlicht = High beam
5. Alt. Fernlicht = Alternative high beam
6. Nebellicht = Foglight (front)
7. Standlicht = Parking/standing light ("citylight")
8. Blinklicht vorne = turnsignal front
9. Blinklich hinten = tunrsignal rear
10. Shlusslicht = Runing light (taillight)
11. Bremslicht = Brake light
12. Nebel Schlusslicht = Foglight (rear)
13. Rückfahrlicht = backup light
14. Kennzeichen = License plate light
15. Innenbeleuchtung = Interior ligthing




_Modified by nater at 7:25 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Golf I*

_Front_

_Side_
_Rear_

*Jetta I *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Pickup (Caddy) *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_









*Golf I*

_Front_

_Side_
_Rear_

*Jetta I *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Pickup (Caddy) *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:22 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Golf II*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta II *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_









*Golf II*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta II *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:22 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Golf III*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta III (Vento)*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_









*Golf III*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta III (Vento)*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:23 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


















*Golf IV*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta IV (Bora) *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_










*Golf IV*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta IV (Bora) *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:23 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Golf V*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta V *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_








*Golf V*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Jetta V *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_


_Modified by Cullen at 3:04 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Cabriolet*
*Mk1*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Mk3*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Mk3.5*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_








*Cabriolet*

*Mk1*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Mk3*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_
*Mk3.5*
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_




_Modified by Cullen at 3:05 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*New Beetle & New Beetle Convertible *
_Front_
_Side_
_Rear_

_Modified by Cullen at 1:33 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:19 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Passat (B5) *
Front
Side
Rear
*Passat (B5.5) *
Front
Side
Rear

_Modified by Cullen at 1:33 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:19 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Passat - All Other Models *

*B4*
Front
Side
Rear
*B3*
Front
Side
Rear
*B2*
Front
Side
Rear
*B1*
Front
Side
Rear
_Modified by Cullen at 12:56 PM 11-24-2004_

_Modified by Cullen at 1:33 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Touareg *
Front
Side
Rear
_Modified by Cullen at 1:33 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Corrado*
Front
Side
Rear
_Modified by Cullen at 1:34 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Scirocco *

_Modified by Cullen at 1:34 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Vans and Transporters - all years* 

*EuroVan (T4)*

*Vanagon (T3)*

_Modified by Cullen at 1:34 PM 11-24-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

















*Fox *
Front

Side
Rear




_Modified by Cullen at 2:21 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*











_Modified by Cullen at 2:46 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

Please also add things like 
-Single round crystal clear mini bulbs!


----------



## Looney_Tuner (Aug 14, 2005)

what is a U.S. crossreference from the PY21W??


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (Looney_Tuner)*

I don't think there is an amber bulb with the same base. You might be able to get a "US" bulb to fit by filing off one of the locating pins.


----------



## CosmicRave (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (dennisgli)*

hey cullen, you still got the h21w's, I see you got a thread with them for sale, but that's pretty old, I don't want to send the funds to you until I speak with you. lmk


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

cullen 
hey i know this isn't the space to post this question but i got your name in reference about possibly getting a SEAT front lip spoiler for a B4 passat. would you still be able to order them? if so i would like to get a price and order one for my budding milfwagen.
thanks in advance.
mike b


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (funpig)*

great info guide just wanted to mark it so I can find it again


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Looney_Tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looney_Tuner* »_what is a U.S. crossreference from the PY21W??

1156A


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

I don't think the 1156 and PY21W have the same base.


----------



## peepop (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (dennisgli)*

those are the most confusing charts i have ever seen. All i want are all the bulbs for the euro 5 bulb tails in the MK II golf


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (peepop)*

then you need four 1156 (21w) bulbs, and one 5007(5w) or 5008(10w)


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

Does any one make a duel fillament bulb for a 5" round h3 bulb?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (Cullen)*

BUMP for info people are looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: What bulb type do I need? (GS Audio)*

*LOCKED - THIS IS PART OF THE LIGHTING FAQ NOW*


----------

